# Squatting LA



## wonderwall (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

Living in my car, does anyone know of any good squat houses or something I could crash in for two three months, until I get back on my feet?


----------



## enltguy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey,

I'm new to L.A. and thought I'd be moving in with afriend, but now it seems maybe not (complicated explanation). Anyway, I have some resources, but a squat may help. I'd be down to search for one with you. Just hit me up. We can smoke a bowl and talk about things.



wonderwall said:


> Hi,
> 
> Living in my car, does anyone know of any good squat houses or something I could crash in for two three months, until I get back on my feet?


----------

